# Where to buy activated charcoal?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't find it anywhere. Homebase is my local garden centre and they don't have any.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

try your local aquatic shop theyll have it to go in canister filters for fish


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Why do you want it? True it removes a lot of nasties in the short term, but it soon gets overloaded, and starts releasing them again. You have to replace it often. But, as Richie says, any aquatic shop will have it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm making a terrarium in a bottle :blush:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

PMSL four spare tanks and you are doing a bottle 

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> PMSL four spare tanks and you are doing a bottle
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Hehe. But if you are doing it just for plants, ordinary charcoal will do, if you really think it's needed.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I dunno, every guide I read said use it.


----------



## pugant06 (Jan 23, 2009)

Couple of sellers on ebay sell it at a very reasonable price. Even with the postage it works out cheaper than our local aquatic centre. I get the 6mm pellet version as its less messy to handle.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

To be honest, though, you don't really need it; if you have a proper drainage layer and don't over-water, the soil shouldn't go sour.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I'm not going to bother, there was just an old cider bottle lying around and I thought I'd chuck some plants in.

Do you pair of whites and red eye would fit? :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol2epends on the size of the bottle! But maintenance could be tricky...:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's about 12 inches tall. I mean, getting them in might be hard but maintaining humidity would be easy.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol2:


Morgan Freeman said:


> It's about 12 inches tall. I mean, getting them in might be hard but maintaining humidity would be easy.


:lol2:


----------



## tenman (Nov 8, 2009)

I've seen reed frog set ups in a big bottle before now... looked pretty nice actually and they seemed happy enough.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

One of those HUGE whiskey bottle things you can get could work perhaps, if you could get decent access. I wouldn't want to try it.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I personally think you should ask the pet store. They are bound to know better than anyone on here. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tenman (Nov 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> One of those HUGE whiskey bottle things you can get could work perhaps, if you could get decent access. I wouldn't want to try it.


Aye, this was one of them, had had the bottom cut off, false floor in and was mounted into a stand with the shape of the bottom of it hollowed out to hold it in place.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

tenman said:


> Aye, this was one of them, had had the bottom cut off, false floor in and was mounted into a stand with the shape of the bottom of it hollowed out to hold it in place.


----------



## tenman (Nov 8, 2009)

heh... give me that bottle and I'll empty it for you so you can set it up for frogs...


----------



## pugant06 (Jan 23, 2009)

You keep the bottle - Her sat next to it would keep me occupied

MERRY XMAS


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Fine. Shotgun the blanket though.


----------

